# Hi everyone



## donna_turbo (May 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We have just found out we are 4+4 weeks pregnant after a loss in Feb. We fell pregnant using a lovely donor. A friend told me about this site and how friendly it is so we thought we would  pop in to say hello.  

We are from Barnsley in South Yorkshire


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Donna,
Congrats on your BFP   Pop over to the LGBT Pregnancy and Parenting site, lots of us chat on there, you will get a warm welcome and lots of support


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

congratulations and welcome x


----------

